# The month of dreams.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Oct, that dreamy time of the year that is or was talked about in gun and hunting rags for years now gone by. Days of colorful leaves falling laying a carpet of color in the uplands, the days to pick up a nice double of 16ga or 20ga. pack a sandwich or two a bottle of water and not forget the dog. Stroll thru those uplands thru the berry briers, along the beaver ponds and the thru the hard woods where the Beech are dropping their nuts. The excitement of the pats flushing from under foot that had been missed by the dog. Thru the old apple orchard to that special spot from years past where the huge Beech tree has spread it's roots to form a the perfect spot to set and eat lunch, sharing bits of cheese sandwich with the dog along with bits of apple that was picked off that wild tree along the trail to the beaver pond. It was also a good place to sit and look at the clouds as they traveled across the sky with the flocks of geese and ducks. What a beautiful place to take a nap with the dog's head resting on your lap while you stroked her gently behind the ears.

The dreamy month is here.

 Al


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup, you are correct. This October I will be spending a lot of time thinking of a very good friend who loved the outdoors and was a very good Ruffed Grouse hunter. He lasted 7 months after a fight with cancer. Where he grew up and lived he created or enhanced habitat on many acres through out the years. He was only 68. I will never be in the woods again without thinking of Skip. God rest his soul.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry you lost a good friend Zogman. Were getting to that age.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Also sorry to hear you lost your friend. I'll be 68 before the year ends and have lost to many friends who enjoyed the Uplands also.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amen. I think of those who walked this ground often. It is the circle but they are sure missed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

All the friends were not two legged ones.
My brother had a* hunting *dog. best dog I have ever hunted with in my life. I wrote about her here in 2012.
http://thunderbucks.com/tbforum/index.p ... 222.0.html

 Al


----------

